

Running Closed Betas: Which Users You Need and When To Stop - martharotter
http://blog.intercom.io/running-closed-betas-which-users-and-how-long/

======
sedev
I'm sad that this is short on the "which users you need" part - it's got what
feels like good advice, but I'd love to see a deep-dive on this topic. I also
found the "here's how you actually leave beta" parts interesting, but not
particularly deep or original.

